# RBO shoot 5/23/10



## deerehauler (May 4, 2010)

RBO shoot is sneaking up on us agian. Weather is getting nicer and should dry out everything so we can set a great coarse for yall. So make sure you bring the whole family for some Archery, food and just a all around great time. 


RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
15475 Ga. Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217
E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com

Shooting Times: 9am to 3pm

Classes
open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max. 
Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Traditional - $15 Trophy – Max. 25yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Young Adult - $15 Trophy – Ages 15 to 17 – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12 and 14pts.
Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816
Concession Stand with, Coffee, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 
__________________


----------



## deerehauler (May 4, 2010)

Also if you are looking for another great shoot check out RAC they are having there ASA state qualifier on 5/16/10!


----------



## hound dog (May 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Also if you are looking for another great shoot check out RAC they are having there ASA state qualifier on 5/16/10!



Thanks Bro. we will see yall soon.


----------



## Matt Sowell (May 4, 2010)

looking foward to it


----------



## Hunterrs (May 4, 2010)

Gonna miss this one fellows.  Going to Portland Oregon for a conference.  Y'all be nice to my buddy Hound Dog.


----------



## passthru24 (May 4, 2010)

Hate you'll miss it,,,but we'll see you when you get back and be safe,,,Oh yea you know we'll be nice,,,


----------



## hound dog (May 4, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> Gonna miss this one fellows.  Going to Portland Oregon for a conference.  Y'all be nice to my buddy Hound Dog.



U can't leave me with them.


----------



## passthru24 (May 4, 2010)

Play nice now little puppy,,,


----------



## deerehauler (May 4, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> Gonna miss this one fellows.  Going to Portland Oregon for a conference.  Y'all be nice to my buddy Hound Dog.



Sorry you will miss it but dont worry we will play nice with the little pund puppy



hound dog said:


> U can't leave me with them.


----------



## hound dog (May 9, 2010)

Two more weeks.


----------



## passthru24 (May 9, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Two more weeks.



Wished you guys lived closer so we could sit around the fire pit here and enjoy a cold one...  But see ya'll Sunday and then look forward to seeing ya'll here..


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Wished you guys lived closer so we could sit around the fire pit here and enjoy a cold one...  But see ya'll Sunday and then look forward to seeing ya'll here..



Yep then we could really  at em


----------



## hound dog (May 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yep then we could really  at em



That not nicepeople with a stick.


----------



## passthru24 (May 13, 2010)

Maybe some of those 12 pt. shooters will come back down again,,,not sure they will after the beating RBO and RAC will put on them May 16 @ RAC ...


----------



## badcompany (May 13, 2010)

I haven't shot a bow sinse your last shoot. I hope I can get motivated to come and shoot again. Just hasn't been the same for me lately. 
Heck, even if I don't shoot I will still come hang out and shoot the breeze. We can always  talk about Jody and Blake. Should be good for a few laughs.


----------



## Rip Steele (May 13, 2010)

I probably want make it to any shoots this month. I had to buy some books for school so I'm a little light in the wallet


----------



## passthru24 (May 13, 2010)

badcompany said:


> I haven't shot a bow sinse your last shoot. I hope I can get motivated to come and shoot again. Just hasn't been the same for me lately.
> Heck, even if I don't shoot I will still come hang out and shoot the breeze. We can always  talk about Jody and Blake. Should be good for a few laughs.



You come on up cause you know we'll get lonely if you and the family don't show,,,


----------



## hound dog (May 13, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> You come on up cause you know we'll get lonely if you and the family don't show,,,



Leave me out of it. I have not said anything.


----------



## passthru24 (May 13, 2010)

You know we couldn't leave you out,,,,,, Besides I know you'll be there or I'll have Angie tan your bottom,,


----------



## passthru24 (May 13, 2010)

Get to the top,,,


----------



## hound dog (May 14, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Get to the top,,,




What?


----------



## deerehauler (May 14, 2010)

RBO crew is all decked out in new bows Darton's and Pearson's.


----------



## hound dog (May 15, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> RBO crew is all decked out in new bows Darton's and Pearson's.



Still can't shoot.


----------



## killitgrillit (May 15, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Still can't shoot.



You maybe right but at least with our new bow's we have an excuse, what is yours??????


----------



## hound dog (May 15, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> You maybe right but at least with our new bow's we have an excuse, what is yours??????



Can't see the targets over the grass.


----------



## passthru24 (May 17, 2010)

Ok ,, this Sunday at RBO,,,Ya'll come on out and have a good time and enjoy family and friends..


----------



## badcompany (May 17, 2010)

planning on it for sure


----------



## passthru24 (May 17, 2010)

badcompany said:


> planning on it for sure


Tell Corey tocome this time,,,we want kick him around to much,,,, If mama with ya'll I know we want,, 
Look forward to seeing all ya'll Sunday


----------



## hound dog (May 17, 2010)

I'm not coming.


----------



## passthru24 (May 17, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I'm not coming.


Why Not ???? You better be there,,,if not---


----------



## badcompany (May 17, 2010)

Corey is in another baseball tourney again this weekend, he doesnt want to spend time with me any more. Thats why I hang out with Jody, only he is a little smaller. Now he says he aint coming neither. I got to find new friends.


----------



## hound dog (May 17, 2010)

badcompany said:


> Corey is in another baseball tourney again this weekend, he doesnt want to spend time with me any more. Thats why I hang out with Jody, only he is a little smaller. Now he says he aint coming neither. I got to find new friends.



Ok I'll go but I'm taller than Corey. For now.


----------



## Cyberone (May 17, 2010)

Badcompany, come on over I will hang out with you.


----------



## passthru24 (May 17, 2010)

badcompany said:


> Corey is in another baseball tourney again this weekend, he doesnt want to spend time with me any more. Thats why I hang out with Jody, only he is a little smaller. Now he says he aint coming neither. I got to find new friends.


Badcompany you know you have a home here and good friends,,,,Oh yea you can bring Hound Dog too,,,


----------



## deerehauler (May 18, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> You maybe right but at least with our new bow's we have an excuse, what is yours??????



And we will look dang good doin it


----------



## killitgrillit (May 18, 2010)

Gonna have a good course set this weekend hope to see a bunch of ya'll  there.


----------



## Hunterrs (May 19, 2010)

I "Pick" RBO!!!!!


----------



## killitgrillit (May 19, 2010)

Good pick


----------



## badcompany (May 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## passthru24 (May 19, 2010)

Glad to see someone "picked" RBO,,,


----------



## passthru24 (May 19, 2010)

Come RAC get in here with that smack talk,,,


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2010)

Guess they are scared of another beating from RBO!!!


----------



## hound dog (May 19, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Come RAC get in here with that smack talk,,,



I'll let my bow do the talking from now on. If you want some come get some.


----------



## badcompany (May 19, 2010)

Dug a bow out tonight and put a sight on it. I can tell you, not shooting in over a month makes a huge difference. Got one pin set close. Only 4 more to go before the weekend. And to top it all off, passthru is making me move out of hunter class. Robert and Matt better watch out. Im moving to the open class with my pins.


----------



## passthru24 (May 19, 2010)

badcompany said:


> Dug a bow out tonight and put a sight on it. I can tell you, not shooting in over a month makes a huge difference. Got one pin set close. Only 4 more to go before the weekend. And to top it all off, passthru is making me move out of hunter class. Robert and Matt better watch out. Im moving to the open class with my pins.



Why do I always get blamed for everything  Well you wanted to move up anyway,,


----------



## badcompany (May 20, 2010)

I meant I wanted to move up in life, not shooting classes.  Oh well, someone has to give you a run for the title. No wait, that wasnt you at the top. Sorry. My mind wandered for a second


----------



## passthru24 (May 20, 2010)

badcompany said:


> I meant I wanted to move up in life, not shooting classes.  Oh well, someone has to give you a run for the title. No wait, that wasnt you at the top. Sorry. My mind wandered for a second



Oh I see theirs another RBO staff member with Joke,,, Well come up and we'll see if we can't help you shoot alittle better,,,, Glad to see you knocked the dust off something and will be here Sunday


----------



## hound dog (May 20, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## hound dog (May 20, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> I "Pick" RBO!!!!!



Don's a bugger picker I bet he ate it too.


----------



## killitgrillit (May 20, 2010)

No actually I bent over and wiped the" bugger "on top or your head


----------



## hound dog (May 20, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> No actually I bent over and wiped the" bugger "on top or your head



No you didn't you ate it .


We have the pic. of it. If you want me too I'll post it.


----------



## passthru24 (May 20, 2010)

Waste not won't Not,,,


----------



## killitgrillit (May 20, 2010)

hound dog said:


> No you didn't you ate it .
> 
> 
> We have the pic. of it. If you want me too I'll post it.



Midget,
 the only thing you have pic's of are people's shoe lace's and ankles.


----------



## killitgrillit (May 20, 2010)

*Pound puppy working*

Here's a pic of pound puppy trying to get another sponsor for RAC


----------



## Bootlegger (May 21, 2010)

To much smack talk and not enough results. You all need help.


----------



## killitgrillit (May 21, 2010)

Ya,ll bring your boots sunday maybe a little muddy


----------



## badcompany (May 21, 2010)

A little or a LITTLE


----------



## hound dog (May 21, 2010)

Ok I'll bring my waders.


----------



## hound dog (May 21, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## hound dog (May 21, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Here's a pic of pound puppy trying to get another sponsor for RAC



Sometimes you got to do what you got to do.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 21, 2010)

Hey Saturday...  12Pt...  3D action is in full effect Ya'll esteem gentlemen have an opportunity to redeem yourselves...


----------



## killitgrillit (May 21, 2010)

BlackArcher said:


> Hey Saturday...  12Pt...  3D action is in full effect Ya'll esteem gentlemen have an opportunity to redeem yourselves...



Would love to make it but going to be setting our course for sunday, since yours is saturday that means you should be free sunday to come shoot ours See ya'll sunday


----------



## deerehauler (May 22, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Ok I'll bring my waders.



Any normal size boots will be waders on you! well least it saves ya money.


----------



## deerehauler (May 22, 2010)

Coarse set some soft spots that can be muddy but for most part its pretty good see yall in the am!


----------



## killitgrillit (May 23, 2010)

Bring it on


----------



## hound dog (May 23, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Bring it on



No I'm not coming yall mean to me.


----------

